# X1 mill Z axis power drive



## firebird (Apr 7, 2012)

hi

I have just had to strip my X1 mill to replace the 2 head bearings and the plastic gears. While it was stripped down I made the modifications to fit a motor to the Z axis lead screw. I used a wiper motor to successfully drive the leadscrew on my Myford lathe so I already had the control box (thanks to Julian) all I needed to do was chop the feed wire and fit jack plugs to the lathe and mill motors. The motor I have used on the mill is an electric window motor which is designed to run in both directions and has just 2 wires.

Heres a video.

[ame]http://youtu.be/LQxFuxm9kcg[/ame]

Any questions just shout up and I'll do my best to answer them

Cheers

Rich


----------



## crab (Apr 7, 2012)

Great job Rich.I would like to do the same to my X1.How did you do the bearings,did you put a spacer between them or put them back to back?Thanks,Bill L.


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice mod Rich, it will sure save you some arm ache.

I use my Z power feed for boring, and it is absolutely great, a perfect finish every time.

You should try it sometime.


John


----------



## firebird (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi 

John, I hadn't thought of using it when boring thats a good idea I'll try it. I built my benches quite high so that I don't have to bend over my machines but it made the handle on the X1 a bit of a stretch and awkward to use. The power feed has cured the problem.

Bill, the bearings came from here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220885783897?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

They are 8mm internal, 14mm external and 4mm thick. At £4.99 for a tube of 10 they are a bargain. On the oriiginal top leadscrew block is just a hole through which the leadscrew passes. I needed to put tension on the belt so fitted 2 bearings to take the side thrust. I could have used the original block but when carrying out experimental work I prefer not to machine/modify original parts in case it doesn't work. The original block is 20mm x 18mm I had some 20mm x 20mm that I used and machined down to size. The plain shank part of the leadscrew is 8mm (the bearings are a nice fit on this) so I drilled the hole through the block clearance 8.5mm then used a 14mm end mill to a depth of 3.8mm to cut the housing for the bearings each side.












On assembly the handle lock nut is tightened to just eliminate backlash but not put pressure on the bearings.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## crab (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Rich.I have a set of bearings in that size and have ordered this motor that I think will work and will get started on it soon.
http://www.Maj.com/12VDC-78/productinfo/19007+MD/

Allthough my X1 is new I have to replace the spindle bearings as the ones it came with are junk so like you I will do this when I change them.Bill L.


----------



## firebird (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Bill

The link you posted doesn't seem to work?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## crab (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.mpja.com/12VDC-78RPM-Motor-with-Right-Angle-Leadscrew/productinfo/19007+MD/

Hi Rich,I will try it again and maybe it will work.I think the spell checker messes links up sometimes.
Bill L.


----------



## firebird (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Bill

That link works ok. The motor looks like it would do the job, it appears to be a worm and gear type the same as wiper motors. you would have to chop off most of the threaded part to attach a gear.

Do you not know of anyone who is breaking a car that you can liberate the wiper motor from?

Cheers

Rich


----------

